# Air brush ??



## sedgar2 (Dec 28, 2011)

Bought a can of Krylon clear gloss finish just to see how it sprays and lays down. I was pleasantly impressed. No way I can finish a piece with a brush without heavy areas and runs. Got to thinking, is an air brush worth the added labor of measuring the finish/stain and cleaning the gun when completed? If so what are people using, and why do they like or dislike in compressor/HVLP airbrush systems? Thanks for looking , sedgar


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I have a Paasche dual action airbrush, and you don't have much media storage. You don't want to run out of material in the middle of a finish. Airbrushes are great for touch up though.

I use a detail type gun for small work similar to this. It carries more media than an airbrush, and can have the output to lay down a nice finish. It's easy to handle, and has adequate pressure/feed/pattern controls.










 







.


----------



## chemmy (Dec 13, 2011)

I would also reccomend the dual action paasche, it is the most versatile one out there in size. they have cups upto 3 oz. which can do a fair amount of thin coverage, there "a" series guns which are more like what c'mans showing, but a pistol style gun, can be very good also but since there not made to exacting standards just make sure you try them out first before purchasing or that they have a liberal return policy if not. i can't remeber the v series number or designation but maybe c'man does. on the airbrush.


----------



## Wrangler02 (Apr 15, 2011)

cabinetman said:


> I have a Paasche dual action airbrush, and you don't have much media storage. You don't want to run out of material in the middle of a finish. Airbrushes are great for touch up though.
> 
> I use a detail type gun for small work similar to this. It carries more media than an airbrush, and can have the output to lay down a nice finish. It's easy to handle, and has adequate pressure/feed/pattern controls.
> 
> ...


I also use a detail gun (or as they call it around here in body shops a jam gun).


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

From reading the post I do not think that the original poster really knows what an airbrush is.

See THIS 

or THIS 

Airbrushes are primarily used for art work. I have used one once when I was repainting the inside of my 1969 ElCamino. 

As others have stated, a detail gun is goof for small projects.

George


----------



## chemmy (Dec 13, 2011)

Actually with some "updates' and innovations, plus the largest needle and fluid tip and proper air cap you can spray for hours without reloading the brush or cleaning. in fact on one job i sprayed all day with a VL air brush, minus breaks and lunch, even then it was easy to flush the brush with solvent so it was ready to go when starting again. :yes:


----------

